# .NET and More > Silverlight >  datagrid2 within datagrid1

## arkiboys

Hi,
In the following xaml, you see that I am showing the Address field when a row of datagrid is clicked on.
Question:
I have a datagrid2 which I would like to be placed instead of the Address field.

At present I am using the event:
datagrid1_RowDetailsVisibilityChanged to populate datagrid2 for the selected row in datagrid1

How do I replace the address field with the datagrid2 please? Can I place something like <datagrid2></datagrid2> instead of the <TextBlock Text="{}"...  ?
Thanks

<data :Big Grin: ataGrid.RowDetailsTemplate>
				<DataTemplate>
					<Border>
						<Border>
							<TextBlock Text="{Binding Address}" TextWrapping="Wrap"></TextBlock>
						</Border>
					</Border>
				</DataTemplate>
			</data :Big Grin: ataGrid.RowDetailsTemplate>

----------


## MattP

Here's an example: http://betaforums.silverlight.net/fo...35/402905.aspx

----------

